# Dare i ask what people think of warmbloods??



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

I havent heard a warmblood mentioned on 'horse breeds' so i thought id bring them up?

Does anybody own/ride any variety of warmblood and what do you think? I know each type is slightly different and so i also want to know which is your favourite?

Im struggling to choose between a hanoverian and a dutch!

Let me know what you think!!?

Elz x


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

lol - :lol: :lol: ; I laughed when I saw this. It's true, so many people hate warmbloods.
I think it's really sad that WBs have such a bad reputation now. I certainly don't think it's the horse its self, but the owners.
In my taste, they are far too expensive. Of course, there are many exceptions, but there are for any breed. I think at this point in time, people are just tired of hearing about a WBs success - it makes most people groan. I see A LOT of WAY over priced WBs. The people that can buy WBs are generally more financially able to buy more training - hence the success. This can be hard and unfair to others that wish to compete but don't have the budget. Many times, I don't think it's a fair race. 
I dislike the money aspect. I wish that all competitors could have a spending limit on their horses so they could put in the same effort and work as others. But then again, I'm on the broke side. :wink: I don't even compete now, but I know how it once felt. I think a lot of times, I wish the amount of money people spend on their precious WB's could go to something else. Anything - charity, an abused or abandoned horse, a rescue org.. whatever. Instead, these horses generally get money poured into them - and the owners are often very materialistic because of this.
Basically, a horse is worth what you put into it. Not the money or materialism - I just wish many owners could see that. As for the horses, although sometimes over priced, I don't have anything against these breeds. Many can be amazingly talented. I do encourage people to look into other breeds though. I'm adopting a standardbred that has more impulsion that a lot of the horses I've sat on - and I'm very proud! Warmblood is just a name.. no guarantees.
I'm off my soap box now..   


... :wink:


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Kristy you are completely right!!!!! I agree with every word!

But as you said not all of them break the bank, and of course there are still warmbloods (and x's) that need rescueing and a nice home. 
I am on the broke side with you! However im always on the look out for a bargain that needs my help- I bought my honaverian x tb as a 4month old already off his mom and shut in a shed starving for Â£500 YES Â£500!!! I have put huge amounts of effort into that young man and since then i have been offered silly money for him! Would never sell, hes my boy not a Â£ sign!

And my mare was an 18month old bag of bones, sat in a field with 5 other youngsters (unfortunately i couldnt have them all). She was the worst off by far and so i phoned around and got the owners number. He had gone bankrupt, even though all of his horses were exceptionally bred eventers (to be), he just couldnt sell them in the middle of winter in that state having never been touched! I offered him Â£1000 for her and he excepted. 

Later on my boyfriend for my 21st birthday arranged 10 lessons with a very good instructor (who had some of the best wb horses around). She almost couldnt believe that i had such a good horse (im not the stereotypical amazing wb owner i suppose!hehe) and after working with flo and I for 2weeks offered me silly money for her. I dont know why people think a certain price tag will buy a horse that you have had for yrs and have an amazing bond with!? Money cant buy you a great relationship with a horse can it?

On the standardbred front....THEY ARE AWSOME HORSES!!! I rescued and ex racer from a horse sales in wales. Where anything cobby and coloured was fetching big money and yet the larger tb, tbx and standardbreds were going for meat man money! I got Shon for Â£600. He was a 7yr old 16hh, mahogony bay, with a heart of gold. I re-educated him and he has since gone to a 15yr old girl who calls, emails, and texts me at least twice a week with a "shon has done thins, shon has done that, and a huge THANKYOU" at the end! hehe

So is there anybody out there that would want or has got a warmblood (or x) ?????????


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

I think wb's are a marvelous breed. I don't think i would own one because of the general cost it is to buy one - that is properly trained and all. 
I like the fact that they can be tb'ish, but they are a lot more stocky.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Good for you! I'm so glad there are other people that think the same as I do about this. I ride dressage as well which REALLY seems to attract the snobs. I'm just so not money oriented when it comes to that. I've fought very hard to keep my horse. Many people are very surprised to learn what I've done to keep him because of the very bad financial situations my family has seen in the past. And I completely understand the money issue. I still have my first horse who is semi-tired and sucking my bank account dry. :wink: Regardless, I love him and promised him a good home despite his use to me. I am buying my standardbred for $500 (or 254 pounds)! Can you believe that? My biggest goal is to have her well trained and if we show, show not to win, but to encourage others to see how wonderful these adopted horses can be. I think it's amazing you found the horses you did and it has made my day to hear you say that they aren't a price tag to you.
My ex trainer inspired me to branch out and find horses that I could benefit from and that I could help. She saved an absolutely gorgeous 17 hand solid bay from slaughter. I'm not sure of the breed, I'm thinking TB - he def. looked like a WB though. The owners didn't want to waste money on his knee surgery so they sold him to be auctioned. I haven't talked to my trainer in years - I moved out of state - but I can't even imagine what the horse is like now. 
I'm also thrilled that I saved so much on her actual price so I can put my pennies towards training. My current horse is used as a very beginner lesson horse. When I see him used in a lesson by a little girl, it makes my heart melt.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I would totally agree with you on this wb thing. I think wb are beautiful but when it comes to tons of money that I definitly dont have......I will never have one, Never even touch one...lol. jk. (I have already touched one in my life...) Maybe I will just become a gold digger so I can afford one....train it.....and make everyone want it and like you mentioned, I wont sale it.

this may surprise you (because I ride a 12.1 hh pony) but I want a big horse, 16 hh would suit my needs!


----------



## Kaiya (Jan 19, 2007)

My honaverian x tb was my third horse. After having a beautiful, but crazy arab and a pony that bolted he was amazing. He took me so far just in 6 months, he gained my confidence even though he was a giant. Plus everyone loved him. He's now working with the Riding for the Disabled. But without him I wouldn't be as good as I am today. I learnt so much from him and with what he taught me I'm now training my OTT TB.

If things didnt turn out the way they did I'd still be riding him now. But things happen. . . :?


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

hmmm I won't even get started on warmbloods. I am a GIANT warmblood fan. besides the price factor I love just about everything about warmbloods. If I wasn't dirt poor I would have one. I love the gaits, the impulsion, the suspension. I love how warmbloods look, conformation wise. I just love them I'm especially fond of Dutch Warmbloods, Oldenburgs and Trakheners.


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Raini, I found a warmblood up for adoption. an oldenburg. All we have to do is pull together $2000.00 and we are good. Its also trained....it could be Patty and Dons next lesson horse!!! All we have to do is get Don to drive to Idaho......you know, the one place with potatos.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Do you have to pay that much to adopt over there? Thats crazy!
But they are a great breed so go for it!

Glad people have had some imput into this subject as i was wondering why nobody had spoken about warmbloods on this forum?hehe

Dutches are gorgeous!!!! But daft as! lol


----------



## Kaiya (Jan 19, 2007)

I Have to agree with you on that.

My warmblood was the dumbest horse I've ever known. But absolutely bombproof.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hehehehe

Real sweet though arent they!

Elz x


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

dumbbloods personally except for hanoverians, i have a strange affinity for hanoverians. The price tag is way to much and if you have that much money to spend import a irish sport horse, irish horses are FABULOUS. Thoroughbreds make better jumpers because they are faster and braver and every once in a while you find one that can compete with warmbloods in height as well as speed (for example mine, no one has told him he isn't supposed to be able to jump 6'6" and he is adored by the jumper trainer at my barn who keeps asking to buy him off me). However if your a hunter go for it warmbloods are excellent hunters seeing as they have big long strides and tuck nicley. I live in California where i'm told by hunter trainers that the trend currently is leaning towards lighter boned horses, like hanoverians or warmblood thoroughbred crosses.


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

Not that I don't like them as I think it may have sounded in my previous post. Nothing beats their gaits for dressage. I am of the similar opinion as some previous posters though. There are alot of diamonds in the rough out there, I train and sell because I like it (i'm not supporting myself with it) but I have gotten beat up muddy hairy horses that look like nothing for $1000 and put a few months, some meat on their bones, clean them up and turn around and sell them for $20,000. That's how I found my brilliant baby boy who is a tb but jumps like a grand prix warmblood, and I bought him for $5000, and now i'm getting offers for indecent amounts of money (not that i'm going to sell him, I just like having a horse someone would pay that much money for). But my point is warmbloods are nice however way to over priced. And I would choose the hanoverian


----------



## AceofHearts15 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have an oldenburg. I know alot of people say there are only for rich people and are perfect. 

My oldenburg was neglected and is the sweetest thing. I love oldenburgs but I think the only thing that is a downer, is that they are naturally nervous. I was on my horse one day and a paper gently moved up from a small breeze.

*BAM!*

My horse jumped about 8 feet in the air and the next thing I knew I suddenly came crashing back down into the saddle it hurt. D:


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

I love WB. I think they are just the right mix of "thick and juicy" and "lean and mean." Of course it seems like they are either all or nothing conformation wise...either very beautiful or what the heck happened here?:shock:


----------



## cheekyhorse (Jul 24, 2007)

I am a breeder of warmbloods. Trakehners particularly. I am NOT biased to other breeds, having owned MANY other breeds of horses myself in my riding career, including Tb's, arabs, qh's, and a draft X. But this is the breed I prefer over any other, they are wonderful creatures. It does not mean I don't appreciate a quality horse of another breed!
The reason the 'warmbloods' are so expensive to buy is quite simple really. MOST of the breeding/riding stock of these horses is imported from various areas in Europe. Being from North America, we are still relatively NEW at breeding the european horses, so a lot of us breeders still regularly import young stock, breeding stock and of course semen. The horses themselves are generally not TOO expensive to buy in Europe, there are MANY good deals out there to be had, but you have to have such horse vetted, shipped by plane and quaratined after export and all of this cost $$$$. This is why the huge costs of buying already imported into the country horses. Breeding horses is a whole other ball of wax. Semen is usually at least $1000 for the stud fees and then with shipping costs, ultrasounds on mares, and general costs of breeding a mare, you are looking at around $5000- $10,000 just to get a foal on the ground. (believe me......it's EXPENSIVE to breed horses!!!) So this is why breeders of warmbloods charge around $8500-$10000 for their weanlings. Horses cost about $10,000 + a year to train and maintain, so the prices on young stock goes up every year they age. A good high quality 3 year old warmblood will cost you in the neighbourhood of $15,000-$30,000 to buy depending on it's quality. 
I hope this helps you all understand what goes into breeding a warmblood and why it costs so much to buy them! 

Personally I can't figure out how breeders of other breeds can make $$ charging only a couple of thousand on their babies. ???? Answer me that one....


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Kristy, I totally agree with what you're saying... and congrats for wanting to show Standardbreds.... my horses are all NZ Standardbreds, and I love them to bits... 
I'm a big fan of some warmblood breeds, Trakehners, Oldenburgs and Holsteiners in particular... I however know I could never afford them, or ride one... my elevated SB gelding is more than enough for me!!! I personally feel that riding a warmblood is kind of like taking the easy route... I don't want to disrespect the horses or the riders, but I mean lets face it, the more pricey, well known horse, will beat the rest usually... I was at an inhand show earlier this year and my mate's stationbred in the park hack ring came reserve to a $30,000 mare, who had incredible looks (it was hard to look away lol), but her conformation wasn't exactly the best (my mate's horse was much better and straight) and her movement was SHOCKING!!! 
x


----------



## Nadia (Nov 16, 2008)

Warmbloods are the perfect sportpartner.
Want to get far? A warmblood will get you there.
Coldbloods are also good for in the sport. But, they are not built for it.
Warmbloods are expensive too. I adore both kinds. My most expensive warmblood I have at my stables now is around €18.000.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i love warmbloods. i have a trakehner. hes big and a handful but hes fantastic. so so smart. he also thinks the sun shines out of his you know what lol he loooves the ladies :lol: hes very much in love with my new mare which has made my other mare who has been my wbs girlfriend for 9 years very jealous lol then today he tried to mount the new pony :-o hes a gelding!!! 

he can be quite cranky but hes a big fat sook deep down


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I love warmbloods and maybe I'm bias, but as a group I don't think that they are overpriced, although some individuals definitely are. I much prefer the warmbloods build and movement to, say, QHs and most TBs I've seen and IMHO their talent is unmatched. Hanoverians are my favorites, but I am now in love with my trainers new three year old, who is a dutch warmblood.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

You guys know that you're turning my world upside down? O___O

Here.. everyone loves warmbloods, it's practically the only breed you can ride, and don't you dare entering another breed in the dressage ring! >__>
Standies, on the oher hand, are hated above all sense..

I myself don't like warmbloods tho.. too expencive and they're not bred right (swedish)
Mostly I think it's the owners, but now I think it's very much the breeders too.. they want big, ''explosive'' horses and ends up with nervous wrecks that's so big they get leg injuries al the time. (horses are generally not meant to be too big.. and it doesn't help when the breeding standards seem to be high, sticks for legs ad a barrel to sit on'' either..)
Well, I just don't like them, but there are others that do, fortunatly


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

cheekyhorse said:


> The horses themselves are generally not TOO expensive to buy in Europe, there are MANY good deals out there to be had, but you have to have such horse vetted, shipped by plane and quaratined after export and all of this cost $$$$. This is why the huge costs of buying already imported into the country horses.


I can't agree.. they're expencive here too.


----------



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)

I love warmbloods, always have, even before I ever rode one. Now I own a holsteiner of my own and he is amazing. They make fantastic jumpers. The one thing I hate is everyone judges my horse because he is a warmblood and assume that I just sit there cause he has to be a push button horse since he's a warmblood. Then they get on and are like "Dang, you actually have to work." No really? You actually had to work on him? Who would of thought! It just bugs me cause they aren't all the same. I work my butt off every time I ride. And yeah, a lot of them are over priced, but that doesn't mean they all are.


----------



## amethgr8 (Jun 11, 2007)

*depends on da pony*

hello, good luck picking between two wonderful horses is a trick for anyone. I think you should spend time with both then decide based on the specific horse! wonderful problem to have!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

good warmbloods are a great find - and should be priced accordingly. 

the problem is, (especially here in the states) that there are a lot of mediocre and poor quality warmbloods that people think are worthy of a heavy price tag...JMO though


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

I find it really interesting that people find warmbloods dumb. I find them pretty intelligent, and I've owned or leased 6. 
they ARE expensive-but think about it this way. as a breed type, they have systematically been proven to do the best at dressage and show jumping. you are theoretically upping your chances to do well in a sport with a warmblood-especially with a warmblood whose parents have done well at the sport. That's not to say that you couldn't do well (and i guess it depends on your meaning of "well", because every breed should at least be able to do 1st level and jump 2'9ft), but at the higher levels, warmbloods tend to dominate.


----------



## cheekyhorse (Jul 24, 2007)

I still don't think they are overpriced for what they are, sorry. But these horses are specifically bred for the olympic disciplines, which is what they excel in over ANY other breed. If you want to excel and get to the top level in your sport of choice no matter WHAT it is, you get what you pay for, and I'm sure you all know that. Of course, SOME horses out there are overpriced individually, but I personally feel that there are MANY other breeds that are overpriced that are NOT warmbloods! Take Friesians for one, they are cart horses first and foremost, you VERY rarely see one in the upper levels of dressage, showjumping, eventing ( in fact, I cannot name one!) and they are still bringing in enormous prices. They are great amateur horses and do relatively well at the lower to medium levels, but I don't believe that they should bring in those kinds of $$$. Another is the Gypsy vanner...... 

My F.I.L. is heavily into competing in endurance and knows of people (usually the shieks) that pay MILLIONS of dollars for a top endurance horse (all are arabian horses!) 
So yes, like I said, people will pay TOP dollar to get a top horse no matter what the breed or discipline......


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I know a beautiful hanovarian stallion. He is absolutely gorgeous and is really sweet as well.
He almost competed in the Olympics (some time ago) but due to an injury, he didn't.
He's 22 years old now, but back in the day his owner payed quarter of a million dollars for him (he was already trained in 4th level dressage)

I also know a gorgeous Trakhneher (sp?) mare. She competed in dressage, but due to some injuries is just sound enough for light riding. She was imported from Germany. She is very graceful and her trot looks so powerful! And her canter is just amazing! (I have no ridden her, just what I've seen)

I think they are beautiful animals and while I would love to have one, I cannot justify spending that money since I'm not competing.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a Hanoverian and I absolutely love her. I got her at a good price too so you don't have to be wealthy to find a good horse. She had all of the training an experience that I needed. I couldn't have asked for a better horse.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

ohmyitschelle said:


> I don't want to disrespect the horses or the riders, but I mean lets face it, the more pricey, well known horse, will beat the rest usually...
> x


I know that sometimes this is the case but I know someone that has a ridiculously expensive WB and keeps losing at the shows to a rescued school pony. Sometimes just buying a high priced horse isn't enough....you have to know how to ride it.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd have to say my favs are Hanovarians, DWB and Holsteiners and Westphalians The funny thing is that those are all very similar and that's why I like them. I've had one of each and met lots of each and most of them seem to have a nice temperment. I like WB that are stocky nice built but not too much. I like them to have a lot of TB blood and characteristics, i'm not a fan of a dead head kind of horse. All mine have been little pistols but i love them not to mention those breeds excel at everything cuz they're built amazing! But like all of you say and it is tru the price tags r ridiculous. I always adopted the ones that people said were crazy or what not and retrained them and sold them. My DWB we bought for $2000 cuz they said she was nuts and after a year i resold her for $60000 cuz she was absolutely great dressage and hunter. We got her all the way up to 4th level and she was def PSG talent. My 18h Hano we got for $1000 bc he was a rearer, after a year sold him for $50000 and he went on to b a jumper. I just wish stupid people didnt buy the expensive horses, that's usually what happens. Some snobby dumb girl says mommy daddy i want the most expensive horse out there, they buy it for her and then she ruins it bc she doesnt have the experience or know how to keep up the training! uh i'm sorry i'm ranting and its long i've just seen it so much it drives me nuts. I knew this girl that her parents bought her a horse that was competing in Gran Prix and then she got it rode it a couple times and wouldnt take lessons and started beating the horse bc he *wouldnt listen* and he went crazy, dumped her and she said she didnt want him anymore! I mean come on!!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i had a new chiro come out to visit my trak the other day and he was prattling on about how lucky we were to get jarred for the price we did. he said there is a guy, i cant remember his name but he buys untrained warmbloods for...something...oh i cant remember. i have the worst memory lately. anyways, he said that due to jarreds bloodlines we would probably be offered an amount from a man like this that would be around 20 times what we paid for him. if he had some more training and experience under his belt than that price could probably go to something more like 35-40 times what we paid for him. 

there is no price tag too high it seems when it comes to a nice, well bred warmblood. its just like any other sport where people strive to reach the top they have to spend the money to get there. a good warmblood is like a finely tuned race car or a winning greyhound...all at the top of their sport and therefore worth the money. not just as a breed but as a competitor and a vehicle to get its rider where they want to be. if you want to be the best you have to pay to get there  just how it is


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I also found it odd that people think WB's are dumb. My mare is super smart


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i think warmbloods are brilliant to train and are brilliant undersaddle.

I have met more than a few, though, who lacked common sense on the ground...like someone with ADD or a blonde (for lack of better comparison)


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> i think warmbloods are brilliant to train and are brilliant undersaddle.
> 
> I have met more than a few, though, who lacked common sense on the ground...like someone with ADD or a blonde (for lack of better comparison)


Haha! My mare doesn't lack common sense but she sure does have an attitude. Not towards me but she gets very diva around other horses.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

my boy sure has an attitude too. hes very dominant and controlling and can be a right handful when he wants to be. but he is a sweety as well  hes super smart but i think he is too smart. everything you do with him he figures a way out of it lol


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

I know this is a super old thread but it came up so I thought I'd write on it. I personally LOVE warmbloods. I love how they look and how comfy they are to ride. My mom was training a few horses for someone and when he decided to sell them all he offered one to us for a really cheap price. So we bought Polo when he was 3 and since then have trained him to be my show horse. Finally a couple years ago I was able to start showing him in the 3'0 medals and last year I showed 3'6. It took a long time for him to be ready to show at the big shows and also for me to become ready to show him myself. (I was 10 when we bought him and then at 15 we had the finances and the resources to show for the first time). It was so much fun and I really appreciate the years we had to grow so that we were really truly ready for the competitions. I definatly do not have the money to buy myself a super fancy, push-button warmblood that lets me win every class but I managed to win the BCHJA Children's medal finals in 2007 and win the jumping phase of the CET mini-medal and place 5th overall with a horse that I worked really hard on to be able to show. I think that it doesn't matter what breed or how expensive a horse is, if you work hard and make goals, you can be succesful and beat the kids who really don't ride but only have push-button horses.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a holsteiner. He is the most amazing horse. He's really gentle, a joy to handle on the ground. People think he's lazy because he doesn't rush anywhere, but he's very happy to have a good gallop if you let him! You can put a total novice on him and he'll look after them, but he's also very happy to jump over 5ft if you ask him, and will do an amazing dressage test. 

He has beautiful paces, and I've had to learn to ride all over again to be able to cope with his enormous expression, but he's very patient with me and helps me out! 

He's perfect, and I love him to bits. I've only ever had natives or native x's before (my other two are half welsh cob) but I think I've caught the warmblood bug!

I have a friend who has a dutch warmblood who has the same attitude as Lui, but she also has an Oldenburg who is constantly stressing and spooking all over the place!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Skyhuntress said:


> I find it really interesting that people find warmbloods dumb. I find them pretty intelligent, and I've owned or leased 6. they ARE expensive-but think about it this way. as a breed type, they have systematically been proven to do the best at dressage and show jumping. you are theoretically upping your chances to do well in a sport with a warmblood-especially with a warmblood whose parents have done well at the sport. That's not to say that you couldn't do well (and i guess it depends on your meaning of "well", because every breed should at least be able to do 1st level and jump 2'9ft), but at the higher levels, warmbloods tend to dominate.



I really liked what Skyhuntress had to say. I'm a firm believer at looking at the individual horse, not the breed. With WBs -or any other breed- you can find dumb, smart, athletic, not athletic, hot, lazy, etc etc! HOWEVER... why is it that WBs are the primary competitors at upper level divisions? As a whole they tend to be more successful in that area. So if I was looking for my new grand prix jumper, I'm not going to nix the idea of say, a QH or Paint, but I'm going to have in my mind that I'm most likely going to be purchasing a WB because statistically they are more likely to be successful. Not because they're the "in" thing to have but because they as a whole tend to do better in that area. 

I think individual WBs are over priced because some people think they can ask more just because it's a certain breed, but as a whole I think you're paying for what you get. Why wouldn't successful horses cost more then one that isn't? Wouldn't a horse that can jump 5" course cost more then one that can only do the 3"6? If I'm paying over $1000 to show, I'd like to take something that will do well there! And in response to ohmyitschelle... the pricey horses don't win because they're pricey. they're pricey because they win.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

I absolutely adore warmbloods. they are awesome horses and i hate their bad reputation. my first baby was a wb and since him i've acquired three more :] (plus other types. haha)


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

i LOVE warmbloods!
they are sooo comfy to ride and are GORGEOUS! 
love love love love them<3


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

Because a warmblood is a type of horse, rather than a breed strictly by itself, I don't understand when people say they hate warmbloods. One can say that you hate thoroughbreds, or quarter horses, or arabians, but there are so many different breeds of warmbloods that's you can't lump them together. It's like lumping all the baroque breeds together. They all have their strengths and weaknesses, and its fair to say you hate, say trakehners, or shires, but not really fair-or smart!-to say that you just hate warmbloods and drafts.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Skyhuntress said:


> They all have their strengths and weaknesses, and its fair to say you hate, say trakehners, or shires, but not really fair-or smart!-to say that you just hate warmbloods and drafts.


And just remember that drafts and draft crosses ARE NOT WARMBLOODS...nor are TB X drafts warmbloods by default...they are draft crosses...nothing more.


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

Spyder said:


> And just remember that drafts and draft crosses ARE NOT WARMBLOODS...nor are TB X drafts warmbloods by default...they are draft crosses...nothing more.


 ya, that's a little pet peeve of mine too.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

i just noticed that most of the horses at my riding school are WB


----------



## romargrey (Apr 11, 2010)

Well I've got to tell you I have bred arabs, tb's and now warmbloods: trakehner , holsteiner and hanoverians. I am addicted to the size, the movement and the impulsion when you ride them . They don't mature as quickly as some hotter breeds though so you must be patient for their brains to catch up to their size. Just because they are big, doesn't mean they are ready for work and I think people push them too fast . 
I can never forget the thrill of jumping my trakehner or riding in hunter paces with him. He was 16.3h and pure trakehner with a lightness that I never felt in another breed except for some thoroughbreds but this guy had a real brain if he trusted you. Unfortunately he had to be put down a year ago. I was heart broken. check out ESWZ for warmblood sales 
I now ride a full hanoverian mare who can be heavy but with incredible power and suspension . She is tough to ride because of it. When she is on , the feeling is pure power and the connection between horse and rider is strong. 
check out : www.hilltopfarminc.com
However, I would say the holsteiner is my favorite for jumping. One of our more recent has been a concerto grosso filly who is now 5 and is so easy to ride, train and handle... if I had to pick , the holsteiner has my favorite vote .
check out : west with the wind stallions concerto grosso and cicero's icewater. love my warmies!! Thanks for posting so I can let you know how people can feel about the WB.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Well personally I love warmbloods. I have a dutch warmblood mare and she's amazing. I am by no means an advanced rider and she gives me a lot of confidence. can be a bit stubborn at times, and gets high spirited after she canters, but normally she's great. 

And quite a bit calmer than my arab haha


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

I personally think warm-bloods have been under-rated. 

They are fabulous horses to ride (well, at least the ones i have) thats my opinion...


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

i love 'em, i think they jsut ge their bad reputation because they are the type of horse most likely owned by crazy rich peolple, and the people make them crazy, lol i have a TB/hannoverian and i love her


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I used to think negatively about warmbloods. That they were overpriced, dumb horses. I was used to Arabs, QHs and ponies, and never thought I would own (let along afford) a WB.

Then I switched disciplines and stables - my new stable does have a mix of breeds, but the WBs certainly dominate. I found them to be outstanding, talented and highly intelligent. I even purchased my first warmblood last year (a Dutch bred Canadian warmblood), and I'm so happy with my purchase.

And now I love them!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Both of the horses I have owned (one which I own now) are WBs. My first was KWPN DWB with a quarter TB in him, and my current is a SWB. I have met nightmarish individuals and heavenly individuals. I generally find them to be of higher quality than the non-WB breeds around here, but that is mostly due to the monitored and established breeding system, as well as what they are being bred for. Both of the WBS I have had were intelligent, elegant, curious, sensitive, and powerful. Not beginner horses, but not crazy either. If I ever buy another horse, it will almost certainly be a WB. They cost a little extra compared to some horses but I find them to be well worth the price for the most part.

As for Dutch vs Hanno, I can't help you unless I see the individual horses and some background information.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

I like em. I don't really like the fact that I tend to need more leg on a WB then a TB. I've always liked my TB's


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

cheekyhorse said:


> Take Friesians for one, they are cart horses first and foremost, you VERY rarely see one in the upper levels of dressage, showjumping, eventing ( in fact, I cannot name one!) and they are still bringing in enormous prices. They are great amateur horses and do relatively well at the lower to medium levels, but I don't believe that they should bring in those kinds of $$$.


I've been thinking this for a long time. There's a Friesian craze in my area, and I honestly don't think most of them are worth the price they're selling for. I think people are buying them primarily for their aesthetics over other breeds, same as Gypsy Vanners.

And also, old thread!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.horseforum.com/suggestions/sporthorses-49851/

 Please read this thread and if you would like a sporthorse/warmblood section post in this thread and PM mods!

Anyways - to me warmbloods are not stupid. They are horses bred for high levels of horse sport that are very athletic and oftentimes end up having a lot of excess energy.
I know breeders of good sporthorses and warmbloods, I myself have attempted to get a nice foal on the ground and it is very expensive. This is what leads to the cost of the horses. It can take 2-3 or more tries to get one foal on the ground and even then it's 50/50 if the foal is "good". All this can add up to well over $20,000 by the time you get one foal to age 2 or 3. If it is talented and easy to work with I see no problem selling a well started 3 year old for $30-40k. All horses are a luxury item, warmbloods and well bred sporthorses take it to the next level. They are beyond pleasure horses, they are athletes. 
I love a good looking, well bred horse in motion. Working with them is always a challenge and it is so rewarding when you end up in a good place with them. I will probably never own any other kind of horse. My favorite breed, hands down, is Hanoverian.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I personally like warmbloods. REAL warmbloods, that is. I hate it when people take one random draft horse and one random light horse, breed 'em, and call the baby a warmblood or sporthorse. :evil: BLEGH.

However, I don't think I'd pay upwards of 30 grand for a Danish Warmblood when I can get a Thoroughbred with the same skill level for a fraction of the price. I do like the warmblood size and temperament, but not for the price of an Escalade. You're basically just paying for a fancy name. I don't think they're any more or less athletic than Thoroughbreds. But I really like the warmblood breeding industry because they're generally very picky and they maintain a high standard of quality with their horses. You know that anything that's imported from a European barn is going to be high quality.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Jessabel said:


> I personally like warmbloods. REAL warmbloods, that is. I hate it when people take one random draft horse and one random light horse, breed 'em, and call the baby a warmblood or sporthorse. :evil: BLEGH.
> 
> However, I don't think I'd pay upwards of 30 grand for a Danish Warmblood when I can get a Thoroughbred with the same skill level for a fraction of the price. I do like the warmblood size and temperament, but not for the price of an Escalade. You're basically just paying for a fancy name. I don't think they're any more or less athletic than Thoroughbreds. But I really like the warmblood breeding industry because they're generally very picky and they maintain a high standard of quality with their horses. *You know that anything that's imported from a European barn is going to be high quality.*


Wrong! They sell a lot of their horses that wont sell in Europe to North Americans. As long as the prices are inflated, we think we are getting a good horse. Many, many North American breeders are breeding with the same quality bloodlines as the Europeans. We have to break this belief that only imported horses are good. Yes there is a lot of crap on the market here, but there are also some really nice well bred horses. I am sitting on a North American bred horse and last year there was only one horse in the entire country doing better than us at second level. He has been praised as a very correct horse with potential for FEI competitions by FEI judges, former Olympians and current Olympians. There are many NA bred horses in the upper levels right now competing and winning.
That is a slight pet peeve of mine, sorry.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I've only ridden two warmbloods,both american warmbloods, my moms perchxtb and a belgianxpaint and they are both great horses. I think it's great that you can get the level headedness of a draft horse but with the lighter bones and athletics of a lighter horse. I hate how expensive they are and how when people get a warmblood they think it's a guaranteed great horse/winner. Some warmbloods are ridiculously expensive, like foals selling for like 25,000! I could get 3 or 4 great 'made' horses for that price! They may not be warmbloods but they are still great horses, I think you shouldn't pay too much attention to the breed, but the personality (most important!) and if it can do the job you want it to.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

drafteventer said:


> I've only ridden two warmbloods,both american warmbloods, my moms perchxtb and a belgianxpaint and they are both great horses. I think it's great that you can get the level headedness of a draft horse but with the lighter bones and athletics of a lighter horse. I hate how expensive they are and how when people get a warmblood they think it's a guaranteed great horse/winner. Some warmbloods are ridiculously expensive, like foals selling for like 25,000! I could get 3 or 4 great 'made' horses for that price! They may not be warmbloods but they are still great horses, I think you shouldn't pay too much attention to the breed, but the personality (most important!) and if it can do the job you want it to.


As previously mentioned in this thread (and others), the type of warmblood in discussion is not that which is simply a draft and saddle horse cross. It is one of specific selection and breeding to make a horse suitable for high levels of competition.
Like any sport, the "equipment" selected for high levels of sport is not cheap. A formula one race car driver is not going to show up in a highway safe, passenger car. Nor is an olympic rider going to show up on a pleasure mount. It is the added engineering, or in our case, selective breeding and the amount of time and careful preparation put into these cars, and horses, that results in the high price. For the riders who wish to compete internationally, the money spent on the horses is an investment in a career. Without someone's selectivity and careful raising of these foals, we would not be at the level of sport we are at today, so consistently. Same with the race cars. Without the level of engineering put into these vehicles, the level of sport would not be nearly as high, but the cars wouldn't cost millions of dollars each. 
You have to pay money for nice things.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i really dont understand that anebel !!

so you can breed a draftX & register it as an american wb but it is not a wb ? ? ?


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> As previously mentioned in this thread (and others), the type of warmblood in discussion is not that which is simply a draft and saddle horse cross. It is one of specific selection and breeding to make a horse suitable for high levels of competition.
> Like any sport, the "equipment" selected for high levels of sport is not cheap. A formula one race car driver is not going to show up in a highway safe, passenger car. Nor is an olympic rider going to show up on a pleasure mount. It is the added engineering, or in our case, selective breeding and the amount of time and careful preparation put into these cars, and horses, that results in the high price. For the riders who wish to compete internationally, the money spent on the horses is an investment in a career. Without someone's selectivity and careful raising of these foals, we would not be at the level of sport we are at today, so consistently. Same with the race cars. Without the level of engineering put into these vehicles, the level of sport would not be nearly as high, but the cars wouldn't cost millions of dollars each.
> You have to pay money for nice things.


Yes, but most of the riders in the world don't make it to an international level or a level where they would need a very expensive horse. I only said what horses I've ridden and then the rest of the comment was not related to the horses in the beginning. I think that for the pleasure rider you don't need to pay to much attention to the breed. Most people don't compete internationally nor do they need a horse that is trained to compete at the high levels of the sport. I agree with you that to compete at high level shows you need more expensive everything, but for the average person who pleasure rides/competes in lower level shows any breed of horse will do. There are warmbloods that are only trained to do the lower levels, but since it's a warmblood the seller thinks that they can sell it for more than it's worth.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

People have this idea that warmblood owners are elitists. I've found this to simply be NOT true. Either they are high level competitors that need a high level horse OR they (like me) own the breed simply for the appreciation of the breed. How is that any different from owning a high level reiner or barrel horse, or well bred AQHA ect?


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

Also, in regards to overpricing warmbloods - I have not found that to be the case. I haven't really found an 'overpriced' warmblood in my circles. Yes, they are usually pricier than your average TB, but I have always found the costs to be reasonable - depending on the breeding and training of the individual animal.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I have a horse that is registerable as an American Warmblood but she's not registered at this time. Guess even if she is the breeds to be registered and considered Premium, she's not a warmblood. That's always puzzled me. If a horse is not registered TB are they not a TB then? hmm.. something to ponder.

I didn't have to pay big money for my nice horse


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you Hali!!!
And drafteventer, you would be surprised at the demand for these horses. There are many more people than you might think who are trying to get to international levels.


----------



## Triple Z (Apr 15, 2010)

Glad mine was FREE!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a Hanovarian x Paint.. His Sire was apparently a Hanovarian that liked to jump fences and his dam was a little registered paint. Although he has the Hanovarian body, head, and quarter horse legs he is amazing! The funny thing is that he is Paint and we always joke that his cousin is a cow but he's terrified of the things! 
One time his previous owner had to ride him in an FEI Jumior test because her horse ended up lame and he was the only one who had ever learned those movements and even though he hadn't done them in years he tried his best! He didn't even swish his tail!! I love him!! I'd have to say that quite a few warmbloods are over priced but then others are worth the money. My old trainer had a Trekahner who had amazing conformation, was competing in 4th level and he is completely bombproof. I have even warmed him up for her while they were putting the flags up in the arena using a scissor lift and drilling holes in the tin roof and he didn't even flinch. By the way he's worth probably around $50,000


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

gypsygirl said:


> i really dont understand that anebel !!
> 
> so you can breed a draftX & register it as an american wb but it is not a wb ? ? ?



Yes.....


----------



## Triple Z (Apr 15, 2010)

There are these beautiful Appaloosas on the website www.confettifarms.com my friend has a grandson of the stallion who just passed. STUNNING. I never though of an Appy as a warmblood. 

All horses are warmbloods, they have warm blood running through their veins!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

If I were to ever get a 'warmblood' I would get a Percheron cross; granted, I'm not sure they are technically considered warmbloods anymore as they have their own 'breed category' now, but I have worked with, and encountered several Perch crosses, especially Perch/Paint crosses and they have fabulous temperments, movement, and conformation...granted, you still have to bred for that, but when breed correctly, you can get a really nice horse. Oh, and I've almost bought a couple of these crosses for less than 600$, I regret it now, but one horse was bought before I could claim her, and the other at the time, I couldn't do it, so it was my unfortunate loss!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

*head-desk*


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

^ That's how I often feel too. But I suppose it's because I'm on the other side of the "what is a warmblood" fence


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

Warmbloods aren't my personal preference but there are lots of beautiful, talented horses that are a type of Warmblood. I respect them for what they can bring to the table. So many high level riders ride these brilliant horses.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

I've never heard that WB's have a bad rap. They are hugely popular at my stable. And they are popular olympic horses so I've never heard of any kind of "bad rap" Trakehners are everywhere at my stable and there are a couple dutch warmbloods and a hanovarion.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.horseforum.com/sport-horses/


----------



## JokerGoddess (May 2, 2009)

I love warmbloods myself. I am from Germany, and we had a Grand Prix Hanoverian; he was the sweetest boy. Loved him to death. It is true that warmbloods are more expensive over here, because most have been brought up in Europe and are then imported. But there are exceptions; one of my potential buys was a 7yr old Hanoverian for $2000. And you can always get them mixed too.
Hanoverians are generally used for Dressage, since they get excited when they jump. Not to say that they cannot! (and I am majorly generalizing here)
Dutch WB's are more bred to be superb jumpers.
But hey... a WB is a WB, so don't go by the breed, but go look at the horses and see which one's conformation, temperament, and what not you prefer and which is a better match for you. =)


----------



## RoyalsRebel (Sep 24, 2009)

haha this thread made me giggle. There's definitely some people out there who can't stand a warmblood, and people who would buy nothing but. Personally, I have no preference, you can find stars in any breed for any discipline! 

HOWEVER, I the guy I'm riding now (Gray in my pic's) is an OldenburgXTB and I have found out of the 3 Oldenburg's I've had the pleasure of knowing that they are all wayyyyyy too smart for their own dang good! Personality+ but sometimes they're a ****** to work with.... being outsmarted by a horse is pretty humiliating and seems to happen more with the Oldenburgs than any other horses I've worked with lol!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I have nothing negative to say about warmbloods. I absolutely love them and the most talented horse I have ever worked with is a 12 year old chestnut Oldenburg. The movement was fabulous, incredible work ethic, LOVED people, and really just an overall joy to work with. I agree with cheekyhorse on pricing. I don't think that, as a whole, they are overpriced. They might be out of my budget range of course, but when you find a quality warmblood you're paying what it's worth. I also definitely agree that Friesians (as an example) are highly overpriced. Nice horses, but definitely, definitely you never see them competing in dressage at the Olympics! So you shouldn't have to pay as if your Friesian could be the next one there!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

My trainer has a beautiful Dutch Warmblood mare. That horse has more power than she knows what to do with, and my trainer's major complaint I think is that she has to remind her that she is up on her back! :lol:

Personally I thin they are over priced for what they are. Sure they are good at jumping, dressage, eventing, etc, but there are lots of other breeds (such as a TB) that are good in those disciplines for half the price. Half the time I think people buy a warmblood for a status symbol, kind of like owning a ferrari when you could do the same thing in a ford.


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

WARMBLOODS ROCK! My little (15 hand) guy is a dutch crossed w/ dartmoor pony. The warmblood makes him a 10 mover and jumper, while the pony gives him great feet and a hilarious disposition! We also have a trakhaner gelding in his late teens, he is a retired 3rd level dressage horse. He is sooooo sweet!! I know both dutches and hanoverians can have a weird spook, but other then that they are super quiet and athletic (for the most part! )


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

I love Holsteiners.......they are by far my favorite..........I have a home bred part Holstiener ..she was breed to our clyde cross mare.

Here she is last Sept at 4.5 years of age and just getting her winter woolies...this girl has been an absolute dream to work with.










And here is my little Dutch/Swedish-Paint mare...she has been a challenge to say the least










Super Nova


----------



## sillysally (Feb 13, 2009)

The boarding barn that I used to work and board at had a number of different warmbloods of several types, and I got to say that I really have only liked two of them personality wise. Many of them are very good looking and nice movers. As far as their price--horses are worth whatever people will pay for them. *I* wouldn't pay that much for a horse, but clearly some will, or they'd be cheaper....


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, I own a American Warmblood mare (1/2 TB, 1/4 Arab, 1/4 Oldenburg). I love her personality, and she seems to have this endless supply of energy that allows me to get a lot done in a day.

I have met some qwacky warmbloods though. I really don't have a favorite breed/type, it really comes down to the individual horse.


----------



## warelle007 (May 3, 2010)

personally i like Dutch warmbloods 
my girls one of them holsteiners, and seriously, they are worth EVERY penny! but don't be fooled, don't just by one because of their bloodlines, test every horse and look at its trainer and its training, there are some way over priced wbs out there. 
it depends on what you want to do with the horse and what sort of confirmation you want!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't really hate them so much as I don't want to ride them. I suppose they just aren't my kind of horse.....more or less. The ones I have seen are hot and stubborn, and Toni unfortunately has quite a few she has me ride. Granted they were all rescue horses so maybe that has something to do with it.

I don't think they are all that way. I co-owned a Hanoverian gelding with Toni for a little while for my english work and he was a total sweety, so like I said maybe I just got unlucky and caught a few of the bad ones and one of the good ones. =/


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

My kids ride a Dutch Warmblood for lessons, he's a total sweetie. Extremely well-trained and about as bomb-proof as you can get.










I think like any other breed, there are the well-trained, wonderful ones and the horribly trained, nightmarish ones.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

I love WB's

I have had.....

Kisberi ,Furioso, North Star, Hungarian Sportshorse, KWPN, Magyar Felver, Nonius 

I think by far the best I had was the KWPN

Here are some pics of some of them

Kisberi







Hungarian Sportshorse







North Star







KWPN


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

It's sad that Warmbloods are getting the reputation of having stuck up owners. But on that note I have met plenty of people who own other breeds at local horse shows that are just as bad or worse. Last winter I was given two horses from a lady who had gotten them from an abusive home a couple months earlier. They were being starved. Both 11 year old mares, One was a retired Thoroughbred and the other a Warmblood. That's all she knew. A warmblood. FREE! Months have passed and I have made a couple of discoveries. 
1) The warmblood who I named Willow is a trained jumper. 
2) Willow is a branded Oldenburg (Found the brand when she started shedding out her winter coat.)
3) I got one heck of a deal.
Since this has happened I have found other simular cases where Warmbloods are being given away. Just have to keep your eyes open.


----------



## AndalusianGirl (Apr 19, 2010)

Hanovarian! Go for the Hanovarian. I have been around many of them and have nothing bad to say at all!


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Okay I haven't seen this thread before but just skimming through the pages I noticed numerous posts stating quarter horses like they aren't warmblooded. Please correct me if I am wrong but isn't a Quarter Horse a warmblood? 

Now to answer the question, I personally don't mind. I don't like sticking to one kind of blooded horse. I love the way each of mine act differently and have there minds working completely different. It helps me be a better horse owner, rider, and handler knowing how to handle and work each of them. I don't have any kind of horse breed that I hate. I give them all a chance and would rather dislike them for their personality and disposition than their bloodlines.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

All mammals are warmblooded. The Warmblood is a distinct type of horse. Quarter Horses do not fit that type. 

Warmblood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Strange said:


> All mammals are warmblooded. The Warmblood is a distinct type of horse. Quarter Horses do not fit that type.
> 
> Warmblood - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


That's not what I mean. What I am talking about is that "hot-blooded" is referring to an Arab or TB. Cold Blooded is referring to a draft horse(or a horse of that thickness and muscularity). That would leave a Quarter Horse in the Warmblood category unless you want to qualify it as a light cold blood in which I have only seen less than a handful of times.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

SlickDirtyDancin said:


> That's not what I mean. What I am talking about is that "hot-blooded" is referring to an Arab or TB. Cold Blooded is referring to a draft horse(or a horse of that thickness and muscularity). That would leave a Quarter Horse in the Warmblood category unless you want to qualify it as a light cold blood in which I have only seen less than a handful of times.



And this is the mind set that is in error for the term warmblood in relation to the European registries has nothing to do with putting a hot blood, say arab to a cold blood, say draft.


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Spyder said:


> And this is the mind set that is in error for the term warmblood in relation to the European registries has nothing to do with putting a hot blood, say arab to a cold blood, say draft.


Okay, then which would the OP be referring to as I don't see it being mentioned?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

SlickDirtyDancin said:


> Okay, then which would the OP be referring to as I don't see it being mentioned?


Warmbloods in the truest sense are the ones that originated in Europe such as Hannovarians, Oldenburg, Dutch, Swiss etc.

They are different simply because they have been bred and evolved through selective breeding with strict guidelines to produce what you see today and will BREED TRUE to type.


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

I understand that. I was asking which of the two "warmbloods" this topic was addressing. There's that the type you mentioned referring to European breeds and the type I mentioned which is separated into categories by temperament. Looking back now I see both types of warmbloods mentioned so it's difficult to tell what the OP is asking about.


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

I really hate that someone doesnt like a breed because of its "rep" I am so against that . I feel ever horse has their own personality ,they are their own horse . People says apps are stubborn and sure maybe some are but some are so easy going . Peopl say arabs are hyper and wired , although I've met quarter horses ( who are typically the quiet breed ) to be more hyper then some arabs. Each horse is their own horse with their own way of acting . No horse should be judged on their breed !


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I think they're BEAUTIFUL! My friend has a 3yo Dutch WB/TB cross and she is absolutely STUNNING!!!!!!!! (and moves like a dream!) and such a sweetie too!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

SlickDirtyDancin said:


> I understand that. I was asking which of the two "warmbloods" this topic was addressing. There's that the type you mentioned referring to European breeds and the type I mentioned which is separated into categories by temperament. Looking back now I see both types of warmbloods mentioned so it's difficult to tell what the OP is asking about.



You are dividing something that cannot be divided.

The type I mention IS the only true warmblood. What you are calling "warmblood" is in fact NOT a warmblood but a misnomer that is used by Americans to descried something the they erroneously THINK are warmblood.

The OP is referring to the true warmbloods and that they sometimes get a reputation for being dumb and difficult to ride (lazy) when in actuality it is the rider that is at fault. Most N Americans simply didn't have the core strength to ride the older style WB. Seems the original label applied to these original imports stuck but they are far from dumb or lazy.

It is because of this weakness that European breeders have infused more TB in the types...after all they saw gold in them there hills called 'America".

Infusing TB made the horse more forward and easy for the American riders.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

So are warmbloods in America bred with more tb? My warmblood has energy when he wants it but can be extremely lazy! Lol and he is more an old fashioned type wb that these finer athletes of today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Warmbloods in general have a lot more Thoroughbred in them than they used to. An Oldenburg I used to ride actually got mistaken for a Thoroughbred quite often, despite his brand (which people seemed inclined to miss).


----------



## hwilliams (May 22, 2010)

i have a warmblood cross, he can be reli stubburn and grumpy and used to ram me up the walls if he didnt want to work but after time he jumps massive with style and schools lovely still a tad grumpy but he is great!!! ILOVEWARMBLOODS .......sometimes lol


----------



## Doveguy (Apr 13, 2010)

My absolute dream horse is the Holsteiner. It appears to be the most successful breed for showjumping and dressage. I am tall and weigh about 185 so it occurs to me that I need something big like a WB to carry me w/o to much trouble. Aren't WBs just technically superior? They have more strength and impulsion than any other and a calm disposition to boot. That is why they excel in jumping and dressage. I'm on the lookout for one now but I only have about a $5000 budget. sigh


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow it amazes me at how mis-informed people are about what a warmblood actually is. Maybe try looking into the stud book information. There are incredibly strict guide lines for WB societies, particularly the older breeds such as the hannoverian. Most definitely not just a case of chucking a thoroughbred over a draft! 

Yes, some WB's ARE overpriced because of the warmblood name. But this is on a smaller individual scale. Just like in any breed, there are going to be the 'duds' which the owner tries to sell for big dollars because of the breed and try to suck in unsuspecting buyers who are keen to be able to say 'I have a WB (or whatever other breed it may be)'. But overall, as has been said numerous times on their thread and many others I'm sure, a well bred warmblood, bred specifically for a certain discipline will be sold for a high price because of the phenomenal cost of breeding that horse, training it, registering it and competing it.

As for the Wb's vs. TB's discussion. Well I've had a few of both. From what I've seen, those who refer to Wb's as 'dumb bloods' do not have the skill to ride one of these horses, and need a more 'electric' type that will react to a more 'dumbed down' aid. I do find it amusing when people refer to them as dumb bloods though, when the vast majority of horses competing/training at Grand Prix dressage level are Wb's... how many Qh's, Tbs, paints, x breeds etc. have you seen doing GP dressage SUCCESSFULLY?? Not many I'll bet, not compared to how many WB's there are! This is because the Wb has been bred to have the brain and build for the higher levels of dressage. The Wb will think about a problem rather than just go off it's rocker like many a tb will when faced with a problem. Many horses will not go past medium level dressage because it fries their brains. But these horses are supposedly 'smarter' than a 'dumb blood'?? Go figure...
How the WB is built also needs to be taken into consideration. Yes you can do a reasonably dressage test on just about any breed of horse, no problems at all, you can train them a bit of lateral work, they can go on the bit and get a little collection. But unless the horse is built to carry it's weight over its hindquarters it is not going to cope in the higher levels. WB's have been bred to cope with collection, but also having the stamina to work with extensions as well (the Iberian horses are GREAT at collection but not so good with extensions, so this is where the WB has become the more successful dressage horse).
Tb's are not built to sit on their hindquarters and 'dance'. They are built to move flat to the ground to run as fast as they possibly can, using the forehand to steer and power on. A WB on the other hand is built to use the hind end to steer and for power  (trying to put this into simple terms!). Yep, there's some 'freak' tb's that can give a reasonable wb a run for its money, hell, I'm pretty stoked with my current horse who is a TB, he's VERY solidly built, he's up hill, short backed with a lovely sloping shoulder and already showing a talent for collection. But you don't come across many like that. 

This is the same argument as say putting a draft horse or arab into a western pleasure or reining class per say. The Qh people would be fighting tooth and claw that their humble little QH's are the champs out there because they have been PURPOSE BRED. Exactly the same with the Wb's


----------



## 2cupsofjoe (Jun 29, 2010)

Recently added a ISH to my barn and I am totally in love with the breed now! He has the agility of a TB with kindness and strength of the Draught. Would definitely add another if given the chance!


----------



## Pinto (Mar 31, 2010)

I love them! They're the ultimate performance horses. Powerful, graceful and downright gorgeous. You'd be hard-pressed to find a Grand Prix horse that isn't warmblood/part warmblood. The European's definitely know how to breed sexy horses!


----------



## RioPony (Jul 12, 2010)

I have never been around a WB but I absolutely love and respect the WB breeds. They are incredible. I have heard they can be very hot headed but then again, I have heard of so many that are absolute dolls. I think it really depends on the individual horse to be honest.

- Brie.


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

I was always under the impression that a 'warm blood' was any heavy horse bred to any 'hot' horse lol. Boy do I feel silly. Then again, my research and studies have gone ALL into just draft horses lol.

I'm personally VERY put off by the price tag. Anyone willing to put the love and care into a horse shouldn't be limited by a price tag. A good breed is a good horse, period, and training doesn't always have alot to do with it. 

My 'accedent' horse is now the love of my life (who I thought was a warm blood because she's a belgian cross lol!) I was a VERY green horse owner, and I was lied to when she was given to me (yup, totally free). I was told she was three and ready to break...after two years of trying to figure out and work with a VERY crazy horse, I find out that she was only just a year old when she came into my hands...yet, with my silly back yard training and really shoddy riding due to confidence and back issues, people who ride A-circut shows can't believe how well put together she is, how well she listens and works with the aids they give. I had one person ask if they could buy her! They didn't really offer me any money because before they could, I said no. She could easily be trained up to be some great A show winner, but that doesn't mean she has to be...she just needs to stick around for the next 100 years and keep me happy and loved lol!!!

I guess what I'm trying to say, is that everyone deserves a good horse, regardless of breed.


----------



## DQ77 (Jul 28, 2010)

I can talk from both sides of the fence since I've had several breeds and crosses- can't emphasize enough getting a sound, good moving horse who has a good MIND- if you don't have those, I don't care what it is or how much it cost- it'll be problems. I currently have a young Dutch gelding I saved my ! off to get but before that had a draft cross who made it to the FEI levels. They have all been different and all challenging at some point in their career- and as someone else said, it's in the training. But as long as you have a good minded sound horse who moves reasonably well, you can make amazing progress. WBs are fine and generally do well, it's true- but you do not have to have one to succeed. IMHO.


----------

